# Scuff on wheels caused by Concierge service removed



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd pass on my personal experience of removing an annoying scuff to my Black edition wheels caused by the concierge service by not using foam pads on the straps:bawling: When confronted, the driver claimed he had used them but they must have blown off:flame:



Using a DA with 4" Scholl orange pad, Scholl S17+ polish and with only a 30 sec set I achieved the following result



Only one more 30sec set was required, so in just over a minute I had a perfect finish again:smokin:



Really impressed with the Scholl S17+and Scholl pad comb, work time is a fraction to what it used to be with my previous polish menzerna.

Consequently I no longer use the concierge service to HPC and take the 20 minute drive to Litchfield's :chuckle:


----------

